# file format for video editing



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

I have recently bought a JVC Everio camcorder and want to edit and make movies - first thing is th files come to comp as MOD files which Premiere won't accept. Using the bundled software PowerDirector I can change the file format to: Windows AVI, DV-AVI, MPEG-1, MPEG-2. Ithink premiere accepts all of these - which one should I be using for best quality audio and video? or which is easier or better to edit. Iam a newcomer to video editing and would appreciate any feedback. :smile:


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

Out of those ? I would use the Windows AVI as it has the most noticable compression. I personally would use an outside codec such as Xvid because it has a higher compression rate. This means the quality will be reduced as less as it can and the size will drop. 

As to which is easier to edit ? Windows AVI is simple. Powerful but simple. With my choice (Xvid) you need to download other programs etc. such as TMPGenc. 

If you want the best quality but your not worried with the size, go with one of the MPGE's as their compression rate is not as great as any of the others.

Hope that helps :sayyes:


----------



## monturner (Dec 21, 2005)

*Video compression*

Hi there, just a quick question: Are you planning on compiling the footage directly to DVD? If so then it's got to be MPEG2 all the way. It IS the format on all of your purchased DVD's (they are just compiled in a VOB container) and if you keep the bitrate above 8meg (800000bit) then you will get similar quality as a purchased disc (and around 70 minutes on a standard 4.7 gig disc). That is based up PAL resolution @ 25 FPS.

Otherwise if your just looking for smaller loops for web viewing then i'd reccomend 320x240 at anywhere between 15fps to 25/30fps using either quicktime (good for mac owners) or wmv (set to around 500 kbps) which unfortunately requires a pluging for mac owners to view.

Hope this helps,

Tony


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

thank you both - see how i go with mpeg size might slow editing down a bit


----------



## monturner (Dec 21, 2005)

If anything it will slow down rendertime, but if your looking to convert this to a DVD (Pal or NTSC) then the files will be in a format ready to use as opposed to being re-encoded prior to vob creation and burning.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Next problem - when i convert MOD file to MPEG2 and import into Premiere it only brings audio file not video - what am i doing wrong? the mpeg2 file plays in windows media player with video but not in Premiere!


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

When I take video from my DV camera I record it as direct source with no compression. It gives a file in AVI that virtually anything can read. The only downside is the insanely high bit rate. To import I just use Windows movie maker 2, it works great for that purpose.


----------

